# I need some viagra...



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

Found out why the rear wouldn't lift last night. .. 

















I need to get a hold of someone from airlift about this, On here preferably. I know I can call customer service. It would be really nice if I could pay the difference and upgrade through waranty to the b5 struts...


----------



## 1815 (Jul 22, 2007)

yea we were watching the f word so what


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Just tell the women "this is the first time it happened I swear!" she'll belevie u :laugh:


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

Wondering if anyone has any experience with the bagyard rears for quattro? wondering if they get as low. Looking at ben franklins thread it looks like the airlift ones do. I've never heard of anyone who's tried that bagyards though


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Didn't PQ have Bagyards?

How the F does something like that happen? hahaha


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

That's why sleeve bags scare me my rear bags look like they belong on a semi truck:laugh: I'm assuming you need that type for quattro though good luck with the upgrade. Having problems with air is such a bitch. in other news this is at least the third post I've seen where someone forgot to move their bud jar and Dutch before taking the pic :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

yeah i wish. it broke off right at the threads for the eye mount. and strut blown again.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

no idea on the bagyards but prepare to pay a lot for them if you want them, i think andrew at openroad has a set in stock however

i love my new style airlifts however


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

Chris - Idk but i was driving and thought i had a pinched line. It was just wort of in there all crumbled up.

Hinrichs - I really was about to order those last night, but i want to make sure they have them in stock at bagriders before i do. I trust airlift and like their customer service. The new struts look nice as well. What are your operating pressures like ?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

keeganhartman said:


> Chris - Idk but i was driving and thought i had a pinched line. It was just wort of in there all crumbled up.
> 
> Hinrichs - I really was about to order those last night, but i want to make sure they have them in stock at bagriders before i do. I trust airlift and like their customer service. The new struts look nice as well. What are your operating pressures like ?


im not running gauges yet since i went with e-level, but i know for a fact andrew has 2 sets in stock of the airlifts, since i have a set in my trunk, im sure bagriders has sets left tho since the pic of their shipment looked like it was a lot of struts


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> im sure bagriders has sets left tho since the pic of their shipment looked like it was a lot of struts


We've got loads of them


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

ordered and shipped, you guys are great.:beer:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

ShadowWabbit said:


> Just tell the women "this is the first time it happened I swear!" she'll belevie u :laugh:


and then the classic oh i swear its me not you line too


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

came today, beautiful stuff. might have some pics installed sat.


----------

